# ND3 scope mounted lights. green lazer light



## whackemstackem21 (Jan 18, 2011)

i just recently purchased a ND3 light. it is a green lazer light. i was wondering if anyone has tried em out or know how well they work.? thanks!


----------



## fox243uk (Jan 17, 2012)

there are good the better scope glass u have the more u see the only down side is they dont work to well in the cold they go dim


----------



## PaYoteDuster (Feb 17, 2012)

I heard that they fixed them in the new models but don't know. If ya buy another buy a kill light.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I see they make a sub zero model. I was looking at these myself. I have not used one but sounds like a great idea


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I like the looks of them but I have a problem with the price tag. I have some very good/bright/small hunting lights that I paid $60 for.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

The ND3 is expensive---the ND3 Sub-Zero is more expensive....for my budget, anyway...


----------

